# hey guys.. my new bosc monitors.. ziggy and ozzie!



## legz890 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey new to this site, first time I have owned anythin like this, bought two bosc monitors on friday. They are so inquisitive and little posers too! Not sure how to post photo's on here though . Will be looking forward to seeing them grow


----------



## legz890 (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

So these are your first reptile? Boscs can be quite a handful, are you fully prepared for them and their requirements?


----------



## legz890 (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah they r and yeah we are else we wouldnt have bought them. Iv grown up with animals all my life so know what im doing.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

lovely little boscs you have there cant wait to get mine in a few weeks, how old are they.


----------



## legz890 (Jun 9, 2012)

mitsi said:


> lovely little boscs you have there cant wait to get mine in a few weeks, how old are they.


thanks  they are only a couple of months old so cant wait get them on a good diet and get them growing


----------



## knowlex (May 13, 2011)

wish i could fit a viv in for a pair of bosc monitors i like em but size of set up for adult pair puts me off a bit .


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

legz890 said:


> Yeah they r and yeah we are else we wouldnt have bought them. Iv grown up with animals all my life so know what im doing.


We shall soon see ...:whistling2:


----------



## legz890 (Jun 9, 2012)

knowlex said:


> wish i could fit a viv in for a pair of bosc monitors i like em but size of set up for adult pair puts me off a bit .[/QUOTEeventually
> 
> obviously when they are older and much bigger we will have to get two seperate large tanks or get the vivexotic tank with the 3 foot extensions cant remember the model but they add up to a 9 ft tank ...


----------



## knowlex (May 13, 2011)

legz890 said:


> knowlex said:
> 
> 
> > wish i could fit a viv in for a pair of bosc monitors i like em but size of set up for adult pair puts me off a bit .[/QUOTEeventually
> ...


----------



## suzyq (Jun 8, 2012)

hi i got my bosc last week,my first lizard,just hope i do him proud


----------



## legz890 (Jun 9, 2012)

Aww I'm sure you will.. what's he like? He hidin all the time? Ours keep hidin up the tree .. one is dead inqusitive the other doesnt wna no yet lol but theyr both fine with being held n stuff


----------



## suzyq (Jun 8, 2012)

mine is ok, he calms down once held relatively well, and loves his food, but we are still getting used to each other:2thumb:


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

legz890 said:


> Yeah they r and yeah we are else we wouldnt have bought them. Iv grown up with animals all my life so know what im doing.


I wasnt suggesting otherwise, just asking if you surely knew what you what you were getting into. You would be surprised at how many people dont.


----------



## legz890 (Jun 9, 2012)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> I wasnt suggesting otherwise, just asking if you surely knew what you what you were getting into. You would be surprised at how many people dont.


Yeah I know, we have looked into everything before we bought them, just taking each day as it comes. 

What do you have?


----------



## legz890 (Jun 9, 2012)

suzyq said:


> mine is ok, he calms down once held relatively well, and loves his food, but we are still getting used to each other:2thumb:


That's good to hear. Ozzie is fine being held he doesn't hiss or anything just runs away every now and again when he see's you coming over. Ziggy just sits in his tree all day and in the night they both go up there and cuddle up.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

legz890 said:


> Yeah I know, we have looked into everything before we bought them, just taking each day as it comes.
> 
> What do you have?


I've got a blue tongue skink, certainly not a beastly monitor but a really charismatic lizards 

Wish I had the space for 2 boscs :lol2:


----------



## legz890 (Jun 9, 2012)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> I've got a blue tongue skink, certainly not a beastly monitor but a really charismatic lizards
> 
> Wish I had the space for 2 boscs :lol2:


you had it long? He sounds lovely


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

legz890 said:


> you had it long? He sounds lovely


A few months. Hes got septicemia and is on a coarse of injectable antibiotics. Wasnt really anticipating that, but whatever I have to do to make him better again I shal do.

Would love to see a few photos of them and their setup? Sounds like you have their adult enclosure planned already :2thumb:


----------



## legz890 (Jun 9, 2012)

Awww bless him  hope he gets better soon.. yeah iv got a few ideas for them but there's a good few years yet before they going to need something that size. Il post a foto up 2mro it's nothing special atm the place we bought it at set it up for us we just gna let them settle then decide about changing some stuff


----------



## henryfreston (Jun 14, 2010)

they love to dig remember. You will want a deep soil/sand mix. How are you going to get deep substrate in the vivexotics, they only have enough for like 4 inches? I suppose you could cut out the bottoms and buy a cattle trough to go under. Good luck.


----------



## knowlex (May 13, 2011)

legz890 said:


> Awww bless him  hope he gets better soon.. yeah iv got a few ideas for them but there's a good few years yet before they going to need something that size. Il post a foto up 2mro it's nothing special atm the place we bought it at set it up for us we just gna let them settle then decide about changing some stuff


 
Can boscs not hit 2 and a half 3ft in there first year? from what i have seen on here looking into them they grow very fast


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

knowlex said:


> Can boscs not hit 2 and a half 3ft in there first year? from what i have seen on here looking into them they grow very fast


Yep 3 feet in a year.


----------

